# Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.miwaterfowlfest.org/


I have some friends that attend this festival and they find some great deals on decoys,shells.guns and blinds.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I have talked about going to that with some friends but just havent made the trip. I usually try to go to the one at Crane Creek State Park. This year it will be September 24 & 25. I can't go on the 24th becuase of the Youth Sportsmen Day at Delaware Wildlife Area so i will probably go on the 25th.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

point mouilee is much better than crane creek. take the plastic w/you!!!!!!!


----------

